# TRIFECTA: Baseline dyno testing of the 2016 Chevrolet Cruze RS 1.4 Turbo (RPO LE2)



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

*TRIFECTA: Baseline dyno testing of the 2016 Chevrolet Cruze RS 1.4 Turbo (RPO: LE2)
*





One of the first steps of developing a TRIFECTA calibration is to collect extensive data with the factory vehicle, on the factory calibration (tune). One of the more exciting aspects of this is measuring peak horsepower and torque with a dyno. This is a previous test session of our vehicle at a dyno located near sea level. For purposes of reporting data, we generally use uncorrected dyno numbers with turbocharged cars, since the nature of the turbocharger itself allows the vehicle to compensate for altitude. Uncorrected numbers give a more realistic view of what the vehicle is actually doing, and is capable of.

This automatic transmission development vehicle put down a peak of 125.18 horsepower (HP) and 133.63 lb-ft of torque (TQ) at the wheels (uncorrected) using a dyno-jet chassis dyno. Given drivetrain losses, this is generally in-line with the manufacturer's rated power of 153HP and 177TQ at the crankshaft, particuarly comparing to what a first generation Cruze with an automatic transmission will put down as well.

After our engineers collect all of the data from the stock vehicle, the fun part begins - modifying the calibration to find the potential power gains! As we've discussed previously, the LE2 engine represents part of the future for GM, and their small gasoline engines! Stay tuned for more development and progress as we continue developing for the 2016+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4 Turbo (RPO: LE2)!

*-TRIFECTA SGE Performance Team*


----------

